# [SOLVED] cmake: error while loading shared libraries: libssl

## hasior

Byłbym wdzięczny gdyby ktoś podsunął mi jakiś pomysł gdyż po nieudanej aktualizacji utknąłem z systemem bootującym się jedynie do konsoli i wywalającym się emerge -uDN world oraz revdep-rebuild...

A wygląda to tak:

```
emerge -uDN -pv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1 [2.3.1-r2] USE="embedded* ipod lastfm opengl player semantic-desktop utils -cdda -daap -debug (-kdeenablefinal) -mp3tunes -mtp" LINGUAS="en_GB pl -af -bg -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -es -et -fr -it -ja -lt -lv -nb -nds -pa -pt -pt_BR -ru -sk -sl -sr -sr@ijekavian -sr@ijekavianlatin -sr@latin -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
emerge -uDN world

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1

openpty failed: 'out of pty devices'

 * amarok-2.3.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                  [ ok ]

 * Package:    media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: jmbsvicetto@gentoo.org kde@gentoo.org,sound@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc embedded ipod kernel_linux lastfm linguas_en_GB linguas_pl opengl player semantic-desktop userland_GNU utils x86

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking amarok-2.3.2.tar.bz2 to /home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/work

>>> Source unpacked in /home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/work

>>> Preparing source in /home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/work/amarok-2.3.2 ...

 * Enabling languages:  en_GB pl

 * Applying amarok-2.3.2-flac-fix.patch ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * Applying amarok-2.3.2-fix-qt-regression.patch ...                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/work/amarok-2.3.2 ...

>>> Working in BUILD_DIR: "/home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/work/amarok-2.3.2_build"

cmake -C /home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/temp/gentoo_common_config.cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DKDE4_BUILD_TESTS=OFF -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DSYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR=/etc -DWITH_PLAYER=ON -DWITH_Libgcrypt=OFF -DWITH_MYSQL_EMBEDDED=ON -DWITH_ipod=ON -DWITH_IPOD=ON -DWITH_Ipod=ON -DWITH_Gdk=ON -DWITH_LibLastFm=ON -DWITH_mtp=OFF -DWITH_MTP=OFF -DWITH_Mtp=OFF -DWITH_MP3Tunes=OFF -DWITH_UTILITIES=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Gentoo -DCMAKE_INSTALL_DO_STRIP=OFF -DCMAKE_USER_MAKE_RULES_OVERRIDE=/home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/temp/gentoo_rules.cmake  /home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/work/amarok-2.3.2

cmake: error while loading shared libraries: libssl.so.0.9.8: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * ERROR: media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1 failed:

 *   cmake failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   56:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 3963:  Called kde4-base_src_configure

 *   environment, line 3033:  Called cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1173:  Called _execute_optionaly 'src_configure'

 *   environment, line  555:  Called enable_cmake-utils_src_configure

 *   environment, line 1606:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       cmake "${cmakeargs[@]}" "${CMAKE_USE_DIR}" || die "cmake failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/work/amarok-2.3.2'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.3.2-r1/temp/build.log'
```

 build.log zawiera dokładnie to samo co powyżej, żadnych dodatkowych informacji...

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/x86/10.0, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.27.45-0.1-pae i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27.45-0.1-pae-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 27 Nov 2010 18:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1 Skype"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -mtune=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -mtune=prescott -pipe"

DISTDIR="/home/files/portage_tmpdir/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="pl en_GB en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/files/portage_tmpdir"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/zugaina /home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage_over"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 asf berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo clamav cli consolekit cracklib crypt cxx dbus dga djvu dri dv exif firefox flac fortran ftp gif gimp gphoto2 gpm hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap intel ipod ipv6 jabber javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact libwww mad matroska mmx modules mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp osc oss pam pcre pdf perl php plasma png pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 rar readline scanner semantic-desktop session spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tcpd theora tidy tiff truetype unicode usb v4l2 vcd vhosts vorbis webkit wifi win32codecs x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xulrunner xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation php php5 proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics logitech-mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en_GB en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Z góry dziękuję  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

emerge -1 cmake.

Pytanie, masz w make.conf FEATURES=-preserve-libs? Bo wyglada na to, ze masz ten ficzer wylaczony... (albo portage 2.1 tego nie ma).

----------

## hasior

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Pytanie, masz w make.conf FEATURES=-preserve-libs? Bo wyglada na to, ze masz ten ficzer wylaczony... (albo portage 2.1 tego nie ma).

 

nie, nie mam, mój make.conf:

```
#######################################################################

#

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -mtune=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -mtune=prescott -pipe"

#

#LDFLAGS="-W1 -O1"

#

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

#

#######################################################################

#

# Directories Section

#

#######################################################################

#

PORTAGE_TMPDIR=/home/files/portage_tmpdir

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/home/files/portage_tmpdir/distfiles

PKGDIR=${PORTDIR}/packages

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/home/files/portage_tmpdir/portage_over

#

#######################################################################

#

# Language Section

#

#######################################################################

#

LINGUAS="pl en_GB en"

LANGUAGE=48

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

#

#######################################################################

#

# Download Section

#

#######################################################################

#

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

#

#FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -O \${DISTDIR}/${FILE}"

#RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp \${URI} -O \${DISTDIR}/${FILE}"

#

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

#

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="3"

#

# For Layman

#

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

#

#######################################################################

#

# Compilation Section

#

#######################################################################

#

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PORTAGE_NICENESS=1

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

PORTAGE_TMPFS="/dev/shm"

FEATURES="sandbox userpriv usersandbox parallel-fetch userfetch"

#

USE="X 3dnow a52 aac acpi alsa alsa_cards_hda-intel apache2 aqua asf bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo  -cdparanoia -cdr clamav consolekit crypt -cups dbus djvu dga -doc dri -dvd dv -dvdr -dvdread -eds -emboss -esd exif firefox flac ftp -gdbm gif gimp -gnome gphoto2 -gtk hal ieee1394 imagemagick imap input_devices_mouse input_devices_synaptics intel ipod jabber javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux kontact libwww mad matroska mmx mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mysql mysqli ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg  opengl osc oss pdf perl php plasma png qt qt3 qt3support qt4 rar scanner semantic-desktop spl sql sse sse2 ssl svg theora tidy tiff truetype unicode usb v4l2 vcd vhosts video_cards_intel vorbis webkit wifi win32codecs xcomposite xine xml -xmms xorg xulrunner xvmc xvid"

#

#######################################################################

#

# Devices Section

#

#######################################################################

#

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics logitech-mouse"

#VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810 vga vesa fbdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

#

#######################################################################

#

# License Section

#

########################################################################

#

ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-10.1 Skype"

#

#######################################################################

#

# Apache Modules Section

#

########################################################################

#

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation php php5 proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

#

########################################################################
```

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> emerge -1 cmake.

 

w trakcie, za chwilę podam efekt...

EDIT:

niestety, nieudana próba, pełny build log dla emerge -1 cmake: 

```
kod usunięty - za długi tekst, został automatycznie ucięty

link do zawartości w moim następnym poście
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Chyba niepowazny jestes.

Uzywaj tagow code, sprawdz, czy Ci sie calosc wkleilo (nie, nie wkleilo sie). daj ostatnie 300 linijek z build.loga na jakiegos dpaste czy innego lodgeit.

----------

## hasior

sorry, w podglądzie wyglądało normalnie, nie ucięło końcowego fragmentu i zamykającego Code, ale faktycznie nie sprawdziłem po wysłaniu posta... [zaraz to posprzątam]

tu jest końcówka build.log'a:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/297125/

----------

## one_and_only

Po robiłeś update openssl? Zrobiłeś, jak napisano?

```

* Old versions of installed libraries were detected on your system. 

* In order to avoid breaking packages that depend on these old libs, 

* the libraries are not being removed. You need to run revdep-rebuild 

* in order to remove these old dependencies. If you do not have this 

* helper program, simply emerge the 'gentoolkit' package. 

* 

* # revdep-rebuild --library libcrypto.so.0.9.8 

* # revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.8 

* 

* Once you've finished running revdep-rebuild, it should be safe to 

* delete the old libraries. Here is a copy & paste for the lazy: 

* # rm '/usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8' 

* # rm '/usr/lib64/libssl.so.0.9.8'

```

----------

## hasior

nie pamiętam kiedy dokładnie miała miejsce aktualizacja openssl ale zwykle uruchamiam update w ten sposób:

```
emerge -uDN world && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild
```

kilka dni temu aktuallizacji nie udało się dokończyć z powodu błędów jak wyżej, wywołanie revdep-rebuild również zostaje zastopowane w trakcie przebudowywania uszkodzonych pakietów, z błędami cmake jak powyżej (odnośnie libssl albo libcrypto)

w /usr/lib/ mam tylko libcrypto.so.1.0.0 i libssl.so.1.0.0 (oraz dwa archiwa ar: libssl.a i libcrypto.a)

----------

## hasior

```
revdep-rebuild --library libcrypto.so.0.9.8

revdep-rebuild --library libssl.so.0.9.8 
```

revdep-rebuild znajduje 10 uszkodzonych pakietow, ktore probuje przebudowac, niestety wywala sie na pierwszym (libssh). Co ciekawe reczne wywolanie po kolei emerge --oneshot <atom> przebiega bezproblemowo i kolejne  emerge --sync && emerge --depclean && revdep-rebuild nie sprawia juz problemow. System dziala juz normalnie  :Wink: 

Dzieki!

----------

